# Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Well, as a potential R32 owner, the new 3.2 VR6 Eos with the DSG gearbox certainly intrigued me. I have not driven an Eos yet, but as the owner of a 2006 GTI and 2007 Passat Wagon, both with the 2.0T powerplant I wasn't interested in driving a drop-top version of cars I already drive almost everyday.
With a sticker price over $42,400, I expected a car that would feel right at home with the Acuras and Infinities in terms of overall quality. And as soon as I turned the key, thats EXACTLY how I felt. 
The 3.2 VR6 is light years more refined in terms of providing a better driving experience. 
Now, keep in mind-I own TWO 2.0T cars. They are exceptional engines that provide great performance and even better efficiency. But at best, they are a great-performing 4 banger. The smoothness and sound from the 6 when combined with that FANTASTIC DSG gearbox are second to none for less than a V8 or better can offer.
As for the rest of the car- the retractable top was a gem that didn't squeak or rattle a BIT (in fact it remained almost as quiet as my GTI) and the Dynaudio did not disappoint, even in standard FM signal.
Overall, anyone in the market for a retractable hardtop with all the option you could want (heated seats, leather, V6, Nav, 18" wheels, Satellite radio, and Homelink -am I forgetting anything?) the 3.2 Eos has to be on top of everyone's list!

click HERE for window sticker... 


_Modified by VTECeateR at 10:59 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (VTECeateR)*

I almost went to look at this exact vehicle this weekend.... I suspect it's a good job I didn't otherwise Brendon at Boardwalk on the other side of the bay would have been really pissed... Can't wait for mine to arrive (Due at dealer week 1/29).


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (mark_d_drake)*

You know that's just a really good picture....fairly high resolution shot of an Eos with Xenon headlights and chrome grill. Can anybody, maybe at a dealer, contribute some more similarly clear high resolution pictures of a 3.2L Eos with Xenons and the chrome grill? Maybe in silver?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Give me a week or so and you can all the high res shots you want (I Hope). It will be EOS by EOS (D20)


----------



## paris_hilton (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (mark_d_drake)*

thats hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_You know that's just a really good picture....fairly high resolution shot of an Eos with Xenon headlights and chrome grill. Can anybody, maybe at a dealer, contribute some more similarly clear high resolution pictures of a 3.2L Eos with Xenons and the chrome grill? Maybe in silver?

Ya I have all the equipment you could want









Eos by NIKON, baby!


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (VTECeateR)*

btw, that first pic was taken with my little kodak, NOT the D80


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (VTECeateR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTECeateR* »_btw, that first pic was taken with my little kodak, NOT the D80


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (VTECeateR)*

congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I noticed that you stated in your comment you were a potential R32 buyer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well now you have the heart of the R32, now with a ratractable roof. Do you have any sound clips or video's? I was just curious to know how it compares to the R32, as far as sound goes.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_ congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I noticed that you stated in your comment you were a potential R32 buyer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well now you have the heart of the R32, now with a ratractable roof. Do you have any sound clips or video's? I was just curious to know how it compares to the R32, as far as sound goes. 

I imagine the sound is just a bit quieter than the R32, but it was louder than I expected a V6 Eos to be. I WISH i'd have gotten sound clips. I will head over to the dealership again and get them to rev one up for me....such a great sound.
The problem with that engine is that w/out the AWD its a wheelspinning monster.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (VTECeateR)*

No it's not, you just need to learn a little self control ( or engage the 'W' button )







....

BTW since I now have mine I was going to work on the sound clips this weekend, I'm over in San Mateo on the other side of the bay..


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (mark_d_drake)*

ok, looking ou the window I guess I'm going to get to prove this on the way home tonight. I hate bay carea freeways in the rain... 
Memo to self, accelerator pedal is an analog control not a binary state device


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (mark_d_drake)*

No way... wide open till you see God....then brake!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (VTECeateR)*

Actually, proved to be very well behaved, no sign of wheel spin (with a reasonably gentle right foot) even on the steep hill with the 4-way stop. Very impressed...


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (mark_d_drake)*

With the R32 we can disable our AWD system, a few owners have done this, and stated there is very noticeable wheel spin and torque steer.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (vr6fanatic)*

Once the AWD is disabled in an R32 would you still have the full benefits of the ESP / Traction Control setup that a FWD 3.2 EOS has ?. 
Also when Bobbi over at Sunnyvale VW let me test drive the 3.2 he had a few weeks ago it was quite easy to spin the wheels with a judicious use of a heavy right foot. However under normal driving conditions, even with a hill start on fairly step and wet slope I did not experience any tendancy for wheel spin. 
Maybe I'm simply getting old and don't hammer the accelerator the way I used too or else I'm all too aware of whose rubber I would be depositing on the highway....










_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:14 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (mark_d_drake)*

good question I really don't know


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (VTECeateR)*

I just came back from test driving a 3.2 and I must say I am pretty impressed.
I noticed a lag when punching the gas while in normal automatic mode. When I switched to Sport mode it dissapeared.
I like the handling when thrown into a tight turn. (I think I scared the sales guy riding with me, I guess I wasn't very "ladylike"







)
My tester had the ipod adapter and Dynaudio. I wasn't sold on hte dynaudio upgrade, though. When I turned up the volume the bass sounded a little shaky (vibrations). I tried several stations. Maybe it's only really great on CDs.
The radio still seems to have the RDS function, it showed song title and artist on a couple of stations. 
A little odd styling though - the car was black with black interior but the visors and A pillars were white-ish grey. I'm not sure how this is with other interior colors. But seems like a weekly cleaning would be in order.
The sales guy said that I was some kind of an Enigma being a woman wanting the bigger VR6 engine. He said it's normally only guys who want that. Well, I don't think that's true. I have a girlfriend who's just as much into cars as I am. It's my husband who doesn't care as long as it has 4 wheels and a comfortable seat. ( he drives a Grand Marquise







)
Overall I am very excited about the choice I made before even getting a chance to test it! If only it was April already!
I also got the chance to finally see the Eismeer Blue in person. WOW.
it looks nothing like most of the pictures out there. The closest i could find was this picture from the Frankfurt Auto show. It shows the true blueness of the color.In most pics it looks too gray.










_Modified by chocoholic_too at 2:16 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
A little odd styling though - the car was black with black interior but the visors and A pillars were white-ish grey. I'm not sure how this is with other interior colors. But seems like a weekly cleaning would be in order.
......
I also got the chance to finally see the Eismeer Blue in person. WOW.
it looks nothing like most of the pictures out there. The closest i could find was this picture from the Frankfurt Auto show. It shows the true blueness of the color.In most pics it looks too gray.


I see you are ordering your Eos with the cornsilk interior so you won't have to worry about the gray pieces. Everthing from the dash upwards will be black. 
As an owner of the Eismeer Blue I can tell you that it can look like many different shades. On sunny days it looks brighter and more blueish, cloudy days or at night it appears more grayish.
I think you will love the color combo, everyone really likes mine. Just make sure to get some good floor mats to cover the cornsilk carpeting. Ohio snow and slush will dirty things up fast!
Sorry to go "off topic" of this thread, I just wanted to welcome you to the Ohio Eismeer Blue Eos Club.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (Bster67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bster67* »_
I think you will love the color combo, everyone really likes mine. Just make sure to get some good floor mats to cover the cornsilk carpeting. Ohio snow and slush will dirty things up fast!
Sorry to go "off topic" of this thread, I just wanted to welcome you to the Ohio Eismeer Blue Eos Club.









Thanks for the welcome







, I ve already looked into floor mats. Just can't decide whether to go with carpet or rubber and if rubber between monster or European or just beige weathertech. 
Since I have still acouple of months to mull it over I'm sure I'll reach a decision at some point. 
Btw I don't think anybody else from Cinci is on this forum yet..


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (chocoholic_too)*

I went with the Monster Mats for winter. They seem to hold the melted snow really well. I took them out the other day to hose them off and the floor beneath was clean and dry. I will probably switch back to carpeted mats for summer.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (chocoholic_too)*

I also went for the Monster Mats. They seem to be doing a very nice job with the snow and wet. Port Installed Option (PIO) for $74 invoice/$99 MSRP. Carpeted mats arrived in the trunk. (Monster mats not a replacement - an addition)
If you're adding the Monster Mats, you might want to consider the mudguards as another PIO - $120 invoice/$160 MSRP.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
Just can't decide whether to go with carpet or rubber and if rubber between monster or European or just beige weathertech. 


I'm debating the beige weathertech mats as well, I definitely want to go with beige/tan mats, but I haven't been able to determine if the weathertech mats work with the anchor system or not.
Anyone know if they do?
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (PaulZooms)*

I'm a big fan of Monster mats, but I wanted to place a quiet vote for the regular carpet mats that came w/ my Eos. They seem to absorb the melted snow well, they're easy enough to remove, and clean up OK. I'm happy enough with them...at least until the mud arrives.








Big caveat - we haven't had much slush or wet snow here this winter, so the amount of snow I've tracked into the car is pretty low. If your boots are covered with wet snow every time you get in, clearly the Monster mats will be your friend.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I'm debating the beige weathertech mats as well, I definitely want to go with beige/tan mats, but I haven't been able to determine if the weathertech mats work with the anchor system or not.
Anyone know if they do?
Kevin









I checked on this website http://www.autosportcatalog.com and they show pictures of installed mats on various models and they show anchoring in different spots. So I think they'll have the right holes.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
I checked on this website http://www.autosportcatalog.com and they show pictures of installed mats on various models and they show anchoring in different spots. So I think they'll have the right holes.

I got a response from Weathertech today. Their mats DO NOT work with the factory anchor points.
They claim the mats are heavy enough they won't slide around much.
Kevin


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I got a response from Weathertech today. Their mats DO NOT work with the factory anchor points.
They claim the mats are heavy enough they won't slide around much.
Kevin









That's a disappointment! I guess I won't be getting those then. Thanks for checking up on that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Drove a 3.2 DSG last night...thoughts (VTECeateR)*

sh*t son, you should try out your Passat's big brother's engine the 3.6FSI. That is even smoother.


----------

